# Java 3D Koordinatenplot



## Guest (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich bin dabei, einen 3D Koordinatenplot zu bauen. Und hier stellt sich für mich eine Frage: Ich arbeite dabei mit Java 3D. Wie kan ich Punkte in der 3D Darstellung setzen? Gibt es dafür Klassen und Methoden? Einschlägige Java3D - Tutorials sagen hierüber leider nichts aus.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2006)

**moved**


----------



## jagdfalke (31. Mai 2006)

Punkte an sich kannst du glaubt ich nicht zeichnen. Dh du hast 3 Möglichkeite:

1. für jeden Punkt eine kleine Sphere
2. Die Punkte alle in ein LineArray schreiben und dann in den PolygonAttributes den polygon-Mode auf POLYGON_POINT setzen.

mfg
jagdfalke


----------



## RawBit (1. Jun 2006)

jagdfalke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Punkte an sich kannst du glaubt ich nicht zeichnen. Dh du hast 3 Möglichkeite:
> 
> 1. für jeden Punkt eine kleine Sphere
> 2. Die Punkte alle in ein LineArray schreiben und dann in den PolygonAttributes den polygon-Mode auf POLYGON_POINT setzen.
> ...



zählen ist eine kunst


----------



## hbr (31. Jul 2006)

********edit************

hat sich erledigt


----------

